# Kron Gracie wins second MMA fight in Japan.



## Hanzou (Jan 1, 2016)

If you enjoy MMA grappling you're going to enjoy this one. Asen Yamamoto fought hard and gave Kron some trouble all around. He has a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Skullpunch (Jan 1, 2016)

Entertaining fight, excellent grappling by Kron as always but I'm surprised he got reversed twice.  Or maybe he just allowed it because he likes to fight from guard?

Yamamoto had good moments, you can tell he has strong hips and some good snap in his strikes but honestly, the worst he looked was when he was in Kron's guard.  Every time Kron went high you could tell he was fishing for the triangle and Yamamoto kept sprawling his feet back, hips down, and stacking his weight on him...is there some sort of valid defense here that I'm unaware of?  Because everything I've learned indicates that this is the last thing you do when someone goes high with his legs.  Everytime I saw him do that I was like "yep, he's getting nailed as soon as Kron gets a leg over a shoulder".

Not that I think I'm qualified to tell Yamamoto how to fight I'm just genuinely perplexed at what he was trying to do there, maybe someone more knowledgable than I am can clue me in?


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 1, 2016)

Skullpunch said:


> Entertaining fight, excellent grappling by Kron as always but I'm surprised he got reversed twice.  Or maybe he just allowed it because he likes to fight from guard?
> 
> Yamamoto had good moments, you can tell he has strong hips and some good snap in his strikes but honestly, the worst he looked was when he was in Kron's guard.  Every time Kron went high you could tell he was fishing for the triangle and Yamamoto kept sprawling his feet back, hips down, and stacking his weight on him...is there some sort of valid defense here that I'm unaware of?  Because everything I've learned indicates that this is the last thing you do when someone goes high with his legs.  Everytime I saw him do that I was like "yep, he's getting nailed as soon as Kron gets a leg over a shoulder".
> 
> Not that I think I'm qualified to tell Yamamoto how to fight I'm just genuinely perplexed at what he was trying to do there, maybe someone more knowledgable than I am can clue me in?



In my experience with amateur MMA guys they do tend to stack regardless of what level of closed guard they're in. Maybe it's a wrestling thing, because I notice that wrestlers like to do that too.

I'm going to assume that they do it to put pressure on the bottom guy's shoulders and eventually the neck in order to force a change in the guard
and open the bottom guy up for strikes? Maybe even break the guard open so that they can pass?

Yamamoto's mount reversals were VERY impressive and I'm still amazed he escaped that early arm bar. Kid's a samurai through and through.


----------



## Buka (Jan 1, 2016)

Surprised doesn't even do it justice concerning him getting out of that arm bar, shocked the hell out of me, he had that tight! Good on Yamamoto. 

Kron has such a great guard. Him having you in guard is like other people having mount on. His hands looked good, too. Especially his left in the clinch.

Yamamoto looked good, and I believe he's primarily a wrestler, so there's probably something to what you said about the stacking. 

I wouldn't have been wearing those leggings, though. You want to be as slippery as you can be when fighting a roller of Kron's magnitude.


----------



## Buka (Jan 1, 2016)

P.S.

Did you see the whole card? I had never heard of Gabi Garcia before. That's the biggest woman I've ever seen, I almost wanted to hide behind my chair.

And what did you think of the return of Comrade Fedor?


----------



## Steve (Jan 1, 2016)

Gabi is well known in the bjj community.   I saw her fight Kyra Gracie a few years back in the absolute match (no weight limits) and it was like a child fighting an adult.


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 1, 2016)

Steve said:


> Gabi is well known in the bjj community.   I saw her fight Kyra Gracie a few years back in the absolute match (no weight limits) and it was like a child fighting an adult.



Or her fights against Mackenzie Dern. Truly great fights, and excellent displays of speed and agility vs size and power applied to equal levels of skill.



Buka said:


> P.S.
> 
> Did you see the whole card? I had never heard of Gabi Garcia before. That's the biggest woman I've ever seen, I almost wanted to hide behind my chair.
> 
> And what did you think of the return of Comrade Fedor?



Catching up on the whole card throughout the day (mostly watching college football right now). I should be getting around to the Garcia fight soon.

And no worries Buka, Gabby scares me too. I'm not a petite man by any stretch, but that woman makes me look like a little girl.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2016)

I believe Gabi is actually down from her peak weight. Big woman.

Her jiu-jitsu is legit, but if she's going to move into MMA she needs to train striking more. Her punches looked terrible.

Yamamoto looked really good for his first fight. Nothing to be ashamed of there. Kron's guard work is excellent, but he's going to need to improve his takedowns and his striking if he wants to compete at the highest levels. It's probably a good thing that he's building his resume and getting experience by starting out with relatively inexperienced opponents rather than trying to leverage his family name to get an early shot at the UFC.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 1, 2016)

I finally watched this fight. Kron owned it. I have no idea how Asen escaped that arm bar. I watched it twice. I know the escapes he was using but Kron straight up had that thing locked on. Good on him for getting out of it... No such luck with that triangle. Kron was going for that triangle for a bit but Asen still didn't stop it.

As for Gabi, she's not even human. I'm not a body builder but I know plenty of guys who pump iron 5 or 6 days a week and do not have the muscles she has. There's something not right with her genes.


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 1, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> I finally watched this fight. Kron owned it. I have no idea how Asen escaped that arm bar. I watched it twice. I know the escapes he was using but Kron straight up had that thing locked on. Good on him for getting out of it... No such luck with that triangle. Keon was going for that triangle for a bit but Asen still didn't stop it.



Gotta say, that guard pull into the arm bar, and the triangle set up was a thing of beauty. 




> As for Gabi, she's not even human. I'm not a body builder but I know plenty of guys who pump iron 5 or 6 days a week and do not have the muscles she has. There's something not right with her genes.



Yeah, Gabi is a physical specimen, but she needs to work on those strikes. Those punches she was throwing were cringe worthy.


----------



## Buka (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes, her punching, God awful, but, hey, there's hope, she keeps her hands up, thats paramount in my opinion. Man, would I love to train that girl in striking. I can't believe her shoulders, I mean, damn, those are some serious f'n shoulders.

Really, imagine her knowing how to strike and utilizing her strength in striking. That should probably be illegal in a sporting contest.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 2, 2016)

Hanzou said:


> Gotta say, that guard pull into the arm bar, and the triangle set up was a thing of beauty.



I agree. I'm probably going to watch it a few more times to get the details out of it and drill both a few times.

Edit: it's funny but after watching them a few times and picking out the details, it's really all stuff that I've learned. He's just really good at it.


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 2, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> I agree. I'm probably going to watch it a few more times to get the details out of it and drill both a few times.
> 
> Edit: it's funny but after watching them a few times and picking out the details, it's really all stuff that I've learned. He's just really good at it.


 
I think Kron and the Gracie family as a whole are really pushing the idea that the basics are all you need. Gotta admit, Kron has a fantastic closed guard.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 2, 2016)

*Give Kron credit his guard was great in that fight.*  His top game not so much.  Still it is good to see a Gracie back in the cage and hopefully he continues to progress!


----------

